# Librerias de Orcad 10.0



## danielhino (Abr 11, 2008)

Estoy utilizando orcad para diseñar un inversor pero no encuentro la libreria del impulsor que estoy utilizando es el irs21844, solo la ocupo para poder hacer el impreso si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar esta libreria se le agradece su información, gracias


----------



## guspulido (Abr 13, 2008)

Hola, pues encontrar librerias de Orcad con todos los componentes es dificil, por lo menos yo he estado buscando unos sensores y nada, mira a ver si el fabricante de tu irs21844 tiene librerias. Solo se me ocurre una cosa, si solo vas a utilizar el diseño para el Layout y no para simular, busca con la hoja de caracteristicas uno con igual encapsulado.


----------

